# Species of my Juvenile Cichlid?



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Well, my Uncle sent me his Cichlids after taking down his tank, sadly only two survived the trip. One of them I know is a Firemouth, about 2.75". The other I'm quite sure is very young, about only an inch at most. I'm curious as to what he is exactly. The fish that didn't make it consisted of a breeding pair of Cichlids(I forget the name....think it started with an 'A')and a smaller baby that looked just like this guy. I at first assumed that this one was a baby from the breeding pair, but he looks kind of like a mini version of my Firemouth....so I'm a little confused. Perhaps someone more experienced in the different species can assist me?^^;

























I'm also curious as to the gender of my Firemouth, thought I might add that on as opposed to posting an entire new topic ^^;
















Maybe its too young to tell, but I'd like to see anyway...

...Also, if I've placed this in the wrong section, please let me know^^;


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm most likely way off base here, but he looks like a green severum to me. I got one the other day from my LFS and he looks a LOT like yours. If it is a sev, everything I have read says they quite like vegetation and will nibble your plants. So far my little guy hasn't touched my plants, but is LOVING the freeze-dried baby shrimp. But again, I most likely wrong. 

And I have no idea about the firemouth.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could be a blue acara, 'Aequidens' pulcher. http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=171


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i think it is a firemouth cichlid it look that way because o the black circle near th head and the little bit of red near under his "face"
http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=65
i could be wrong though

(Edit: i thought you were asking about your firemouth below. my bad. i agree with the severum idea. i dont know anything from experience from sexing firmeouths, just from what i read, and that may be wrong so i dont know what the sex is, but i am guessing its male?)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

from the loks of it; i would say your firemouth is a female..but; depending on size; it could be too young to sex... a male would have a lot more red in the face and belly with much longer dorsal and anal fin extensions.....
your new fish does kind of look like a baby green severum..but there are a lot of cichlids that look just like that one at 1-2 inches..


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Ahh, thank you all for the responses!
From what I see though I don't believe its a green severum. Aequidens pulcher is a possibility, I'll add that to my list which so far includes _Archocentrus septemfasciatus_ and _Archocentrus spilurus_. 

About the gender of my Firemouth, a lot of people have said male; I guess because of the bright coloring on its fins. Originally I had thought female because of the more faded red of course....but when perhaps do they develop the bright red coloring? Its about 2.75" currently....is there a certain size?


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Alright, well I finally have a conformation on the species of my little guy. Blue Acara, _Aequidens pulcher_. The E-mail my uncle sent telling us about the fish had actually just arrived today :/ Darn G-mail....
Anyway, I suppose that clears up the mystery xD Next to find his gender...


----------

